# Drucker druckt nicht!



## beyoNd (22. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Neuen Computer zuleget (Windows Vista) und wollte meinen "alten" Drucker anschließen. Ich habe den Treiber von der HP Seite runtergeladen und Installiert. Aber als ich dann eine Word Datei ausdrucken wollte wurde diese in die Drucker diese nicht ausgedruckt als ich mich nach dem Status erkundigte Stand dort "Fehler" und noch irgendetwas wie "Druck wird Neugestartet". Aber als ich den Computer Neustartete sah ich ein Fenster Druckerpatrone ausrichten und Drucker Kalibrieren. Ich klickte drauf und er Druckte ein Testblat. Aber Editor, Word oder Exel Dokumente druckt er nicht. Hat einer eine Ahnung woran das Liegen könnte oder was ich machen kann das er auch Word Dokumente ausdruckt. Hoffe ihr habt ein Paar Tips oder eine Lösung für mich.


lg beyoNd


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. März 2009)

Moin,

vielleicht hilft ja dieser Tip:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4763563


----------



## AndreG (23. März 2009)

Moin,

Haste auch Vista-Treiber in der richtigen Bit-Version genommen?

Mfg Andre


----------



## beyoNd (24. März 2009)

Hallo,

da könnte der Fehler liegen (ist nicht mein PC wiebekomme ich Raus wieviel Bit ich habe ?


lg beyoNd


----------



## PC Heini (24. März 2009)

Rechtsklick auf Computer ( Arbeitsplatz ), dann Eigenschaften anklicken und schon hast Du die Systeminformationen.


----------



## beyoNd (24. März 2009)

Danke

Ich werd es mal Versuchen (also neuer Treiber) und dann hier nochmal Feedback geben. Bin momentan nicht zu Hause.

lg beyoNd


----------



## beyoNd (28. März 2009)

So leute sry aber ich war nicht zu Hause und konnte es nicht Testen.
Also habs so gemacht wie ihr und den andere Foren Link es vorgeschrieben hat.
Aber es geht immer noch nicht ich weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll. Hab sogar extra mein Computer und die Regestrie einträge von Hand gelöscht und nochmals Installiert aber nichts.
Jetzt der Hammer der Drucker geht wenn ich von der HP Software z.B. die Druckerpatrone neu Kalibrieren will. Diese Seite druckt er aber Word oder Editorseiten nicht.

Hat einer vll. noch eine Idee was ich machen kann

lg beyoNd


----------



## AndreG (28. März 2009)

Moin,

Nur mal so ne dumme Frage 

Hast du den Drucker in Word auch ausgewählt? Standartmäßig steht Wordauf diesem XPS Document Writer.

Mfg Andre


----------



## beyoNd (28. März 2009)

Ist ausgewählt.

Aber ich seh gerade. Das bei Status (da wo ich den Drucker auswählen kann) Fehler steht.

lg beyoNd


----------



## AndreG (28. März 2009)

Steht da auch was für ein Fehler?


----------



## beyoNd (28. März 2009)

Ne leider nicht 

lg beyoNd


----------

